# mandrake 10 & XP entfernen / reparieren



## mini_xs (5. April 2004)

Guten Abend!

Hab ein Problem mit meinem frisch installierten Mandrake. Es ist so dass es einwandfrei läuft, aber leider läuft jetzt mein Windows nicht mehr. Ist zwar nicht aussergewöhnlich schlimm da ich auf die Win Daten über das Linux zugreifen kann, aber anderer seits hätte ich das System doch gerne auch weiterhin mit XP laufen.
Habe mir jetzt diesen Threat  angesehen, und es scheint das ist dass Problem das ich auch habe.
Leider ist dort keine sehr durchführbare Lösung für mich, denn es handelt sich um ein Notenbook von Acer und wenn ich die Recovery CD einlege will er alle  Daten löschen. 
Ist es nicht möglich das Windows wieder zum laufen zu bekommen? Die Daten sind wie gesagt alle noch da.
Muss mich nämlich eigentlich noch mit Derive auseinandersetzen und ich glaube nicht das dass unter Linux läuft.

Noch einige Daten:

Linux ist Mandrake 10.0 Community 
Windows ist XP Home neueste SPs
Bootmanager ist GRUB
Oberfläche ist KDE


Denke diese 2 Optionen habe ich:
1. Option:
Alle Dateien die ich noch brauche unter Linux brennen, XP neuinstallieren und die Daten dann wieder einsetzen. Umständlich weil ich ja alles wieder konfigurieren muss, Software wieder downloaden und installieren usw.

2. Option:
Irgendwie die Partitionstabelle wieder richten dass auch das XP wieder läuft. Nachteil ist dass ich nicht weiss wie das geht und ob das dann auchg stabil läuft.


Also, geht das reparieren so dass alles wieder wie zuvor läuft? Wenn ja, wie? Bin echt für jede Hilfe dankbar. Werde jetzt erstmal auf diesen Schock schlafen gehen.

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. April 2004)

Hallo

Mich würde interesieren warum läuft Windows nicht.
Steht es nicht im Bootloader oder kommt eine Fehlemeldung ?

Greetinx Andy


----------



## mini_xs (5. April 2004)

Hallo Andy.

Sorry hab ich gestern abend nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Es wurden automatisch 2 Windows Einträge im Boot menue gemacht.

Windows :
root (hgd0, 0)
Filesystem type is fat, Partitiontype 0xc
Chainloader +1

NTLDR fehlt
Neustart: Taste drücken

windows 2:
root (hgd0, 0)
Filesystem type is fat, Partitiontype 0xc
Chainloader +1

Invalid System Disk,
replace the disk an then Press any key

Hoffe das hilft.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. April 2004)

Hallo

Also das was du beschreibst scheint ein nicht alzu seltenes Problem von Windows XP zu sein, und zwar das nach der installation eines zweiten Systems das erste nichtmehr funktioniert.

Die fehlermeldung sagt aus das dein PC kein bootbares System findet.

Mir fallen da Spontan nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein.
Mit der Windows XP CD Booten, in die Reperaturkonsole dort dann "fixmbr" und "fixboot" ( natürlich ohne die "  )
Eigentlich sollte dies auch bei den Recovery Disks möglich sein, bei meiner zumindest ging es.

Alternativ hab ich noch eine Bottdiskette welche Automatisch deinen Bootload aus dem MBR löscht, und den Standart Windows XP Bootloader herstellt.
Dann ist allerdings erstmal nur dein Windows Bootbar bis du dir einen neuen Bootloader installierst.

Allerdings garantiere ich nie dafür dass dies funktioniert, bei mir hat es zwar immer geklappt aber es kann auch passieren das dein PC dich danach versucht zu töten  

Greetinx Andy

Edit: Das Problem liegt hierbei übrigens vermutlich an Mandrake, bei mir hat die Comunity Edition vor einer woche als ich sie installierte die Partitionstabelle geschrottet


----------



## mini_xs (7. April 2004)

Hallo!

Habe kurzen Prozess gemacht. Die Daten die ich noch gebraucht hab gesichert und das recovery laufen lassen. Hat Sogar nur Partition C überschreiben also brauchte ich nichtmal meine mp3´s neu übertragen. Wenigstens ein kleiner Trost.
Diese Acer CD´s funktionieren wirklich nur zur Wiederherstellung, habe extra alle getestet. Steht mir denn eigentlich keine  "richtige" XP CD zu?

Werde auf jeden Fall das Projekt Linux wieder angehen sobald ich richtig Zeit habe. Der KDE Desktop hat mich echt überzeugt. Besonders k3b, das Brennprogramm fand ich echt klasse (hab ich auch fast als einzigstes wirklich benutzt das ich längst nicht als Windows Version nutze). 

Welche Distribution ist denn noch gut, scheinbar ist die Mandrake ja nicht so sagen wir mal "stabil" mit anderen OSs. Bin noch Linux Einsteiger, suche aber schon was das mich etwas herausfordert. Bin für  Tipps dankbar.


Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Math (17. Mai 2004)

*Derive5 unter Linux*

Hallo Stefan,

unter SuSE 9.0 mit Wine hab ich es leider nicht geschafft.
Warst du erfolgreicher?

(Und ist Mandrake 10 besser als SuSE9?)

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## JohannesR (17. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mini_xs _
> *root (hgd0, 0)*


Das ist irgendwie auch Müll, das muss

```
hd*nummer-der-platte*,*nummer-der-bootpartition
```
heissen, wobei du *nummer-der-platte* und *nummer-der-bootpartition* mit den entsprechenden Werten füllen musst. Vorsicht, hier wird bei Null begonnen zu zählen. Sprich, hd0,0 ist die *erste* Partition auf der *ersten* Platte.


----------



## mini_xs (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

habe leider den Punkt noch nicht so ganz raus, also woraus genau dein Problem besteht. Bin auch etwas geschafft und vielleicht nicht mehr so aufnahmefähig.

Zu einem Vergleich SuSE 9.0 Mandrake 10 kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nur Mandrake (an)getestet habe. War von Mandrake jedoch sehr begeistert, das konnte auch durch die Probleme nicht geschmälert werden.


Melde mich morgen nochmal,

Stefan


----------

